# Cheapest Place to get a Sigma 10 - 20mm



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

As per really, whats the cheapest online retailler for this Sigma?? anyone got one from a good source?

ta !!


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.onestop-digital.com/catalog/product_info.php?language=en&currency=GBP&products_id=130


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/

Great site for camera price comparisons


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Harley said:


> http://www.onestop-digital.com/catalog/product_info.php?language=en&currency=GBP&products_id=130


That seems to be the cheapest at the mo, have you used them mate?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Matt T said:


> http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/
> 
> Great site for camera price comparisons


Maybe my muppett skills with the search engine but I cant seem to find a Nikon mount Sigma on their site??


----------



## Dawson (Sep 4, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> That seems to be the cheapest at the mo, have you used them mate?


I have, quick and reliable. Although, remember their stuff does come from Hong Kong, so you can be charged VAT/Duty. OneStop do refund this (or used to), but it's still a pain.

Also, Sigma warranty isn't valid unless you've paid VAT on the lens. I got confirmation from them on this by email last year.

For the sake of saving a few quid, I just buy from the UK. It's the difference is much greater, then I generally buy from HK.

Edit: I've got the Sigma 10-20mm too, and it's great. Good choice.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe This?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Before you buy, read this so you are aware of some of the disadvantages of this lens and the decide if you can live with them!

http://www.bythom.com/sigma10to20.htm


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

Quality control isnt great on this lens, you get some great ones, and there are some bad ones.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, but at that sort of price and that focal length the corners were always gonna be a problem even on the best copies!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

And the alternative (at that price band?)


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> And the alternative (at that price band?)


Well i'd compromise a few mm on the wide end (that sigma is gonna be so bad at 10mm that you will avoid using it at that length anyway) and go for this, it has a constant f4 aperture and will have better overall sharpness !

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1016913


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Have you used either mate or do you have a nikkor equiv?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I've used the tokina, but only when i took my body to a shop a few months ago to try it out by taking a few shots outside the shop, i had a look at the images at home and was quite impressed for the price. 

However in the end i decided not to buy it becuase i don't need that focal length very often and a friend is a pro who has the nikkor 10.5 fish eye and 12-24 f4 that on the odd occasions i require such a lens is more than happy to loan them to me!

I don't think i have the samples i took anymore as they were of no importance to me, but i will have a look to make sure and on the off-chance i still have them i will post them up!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I've used the tokina, but only when i took my body to a shop a few months ago to try it out by taking a few shots outside the shop, i had a look at the images at home and was quite impressed for the price.
> 
> However in the end i decided not to buy it becuase i don't need that focal length very often and a friend is a pro who has the nikkor 10.5 fish eye and 12-24 f4 that on the odd occasions i require such a lens is more than happy to loan them to me!
> 
> I don't think i have the samples i took anymore as they were of no importance to me, but i will have a look to make sure and on the off-chance i still have them i will post them up!


The loan part makes sense I suppose, there is a local company to me that hires lenses but they have not started doing Nikon just yet.

I am tempted by the 10-20 even despite its shortcomings


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah it is not terrible on the whole, just as long as you buy it in the knowledge that it does have some flaws!


----------



## kgb144 (Jun 5, 2007)

For the Sigma 10-20 try Calumet (www.calumetphoto.co.uk) who currently have it in stock for £289 with a 3 year warranty.

In reference to the earlier post re Sigma quality this was true of very early models but QC has resolved these issues. Have a look on Nikonians.org for further info.

The Tokina 12-24 is also very good and build quality is better than the Nikon 12-24 that costs twice as much. However, CA is not well controlled and shows markedly when shooting into light.

The Sigma starts at 10mm and the extra 2mm at that end may not seem much but will make a dramatic difference on an APC sized sensor. If shooting on digital the Sigma or the Tokina will be excellent but both have different strengths.

Happy shooting,

ft


----------

